

New Best Encryption? - korio
http://mansioncontrol.co.uk/DyNAcrypt.html

======
ahazred8ta
Oh, please... It's a secret algorithm that's going to be patented, and they're
courting investment money. It was apparently designed by programmers. (But not
to worry, it has "extremely special mathematical properties, that have
surprisingly remained non-invented until recently, and therefore undocumented
anywhere")

Can someone please spike this?

~~~
korio
ahazred8ta-what is wrong with it?

